
UK sets out open banking API framework - edward
https://www.finextra.com/news/fullstory.aspx?newsitemid=28439
======
gtf21
Finally! I've been manually downloading my statements to plug into an account
aggregator for way too long now (yes I know about yodlee integration, am I
ever going to put every single password into it? Hell no).

------
angerman
This is going to be interesting! Germany has had The Home Banking Computer
Interface (HBCI, now FinTS) for years. I'm really looking forward how this
pans out and if the protocol will be as convoluted.

